# Deer Rear - Dried Venison, Pastrami, Ham



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

My fridge was getting annoyed since I took my last brining bucket out for the buckboard bacon & never put anything else in. Rather than take a chance on mutiny I decided to brine a deer rear & keep the peace.













PICT1285.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






I started with this deer rear.













PICT1286.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






& removed from it the bone & silvers. All 3 pieces were then injected with 3 oz brine with cure.













PICT1287.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






They then went into my itty bitty brining bucket & just fit - that's a good thing b/c my small & medium buckets are reserved for a plan I have. I put the bucket in the fridge where it will stay for a few days to cure. That will give me time to make up my mind what I want to use them for. Probably a few different things  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






                                                                                                                                                                         

Updates to follow...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 24, 2014)

Dried venison.   LOVE IT.

Thats my vote.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 24, 2014)

Deer Rear Pastrami?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Dried venison.   LOVE IT.
> 
> Thats my vote.


Yup one piece was already destined for that from the very get go - it's an awesome treat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still up in the air about the other two - gonna scratch my back & think about it some more...

Foam wants some rear pastrami  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   What to do... what to do...

Updates to follow...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 24, 2014)

:popcorn.  :biggrin:  I'll be watching for sure !


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 24, 2014)

Bacon?  You have me thinking now.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Deer Rear Pastrami?


You just might have me convinced Foam...


c farmer said:


> Bacon? You have me thinking now.


I have lots of ideas - maybe I should get some more deer parts to work with


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 24, 2014)

Cured and pulled?   Venison ham?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...









   Not sure where this will end up but at least there will be good food during the journey...


----------



## smoking b (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok I have decided to add a couple more deer rears to this project  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So as of now there will be dried deer for C farmer, deer rear pastrami for Foam & I am still up in the air. Perhaps deer ham or pulled deer tacos or Curley bacon or.......


----------



## foamheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Ok I have decided to add a couple more deer rears to this project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Curley bacon?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 25, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> What's Curley bacon?


If you look up Curley's Sausage Kitchen you can order it - it's a bacon seasoning for ground meat that you form into loaves & it's supposed to be really good. I have wanted to try it for awhile now...

Todd recently made some - here is the thread for it  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158398/formed-bacon-from-curleys-and-amish-bologna

I've heard lots of people say it is good so I'm tossing around the idea of making some...


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh I bet this will be delicious!!!! What a fantastic project!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Oh I bet this will be delicious!!!! What a fantastic project!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If things go right there should be a variety of good venison items in the near future.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks Leah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be boring---The only thing I do with Deer Rears is what C Farmer wants----"Venison Dried Beef"---------Can't help it---I love it.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't wait to see what these become!  I am with Foam...pastrami all the way!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 26, 2014)

Deer Ham!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I must be boring---The only thing I do with Deer Rears is what C Farmer wants----"Venison Dried Beef"---------Can't help it---I love it.
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...


There will be some dried rear for sure but I figured I would do a variety of things since I had a few extra deer rears to play with


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> I can't wait to see what these become!  I am with Foam...pastrami all the way!!!


There will be some pastrami for sure due to all the requests  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Woodcutter said:


> Deer Ham!


Yup I've pretty much decided to make a deer rear ham as well  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

EDIT: Typo


----------



## smoking b (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok the deer rear is cured & ready to smoke.













PICT1402.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 29, 2014






Once these cheeses come out I will warm up the smoker & put in the dear rear.













PICT1403.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 29, 2014






Cured deer rear - this will become the dried deer that C farmer wants to see...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh yea.  I get to sample some of it too, right?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 29, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Oh yea.  I get to sample some of it too, right?


Sure - you're welcome to sample it


----------



## smoking b (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok the cheese is done & out of the smoker.













PICT1405.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 29, 2014






Deer rear waiting for the smoker to heat up.













PICT1408.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 29, 2014






& in the smoker - should have used the flash  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoker temp 142                                 AMNPS running hickory pellets.

These will stay in the smoker all night at 140 - 145 till the pellets are done then I will finish them.

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Mar 29, 2014)

Forgot this pic..













PICT1407.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 29, 2014






A few more deer rears ready to be pressed into service


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

The deer rear happily made it through the night & once the pellets burnt out I added some different ones & got the AMNPS going again.

Smoker temp has been bumped up to 180 to finish off & they are being kissed with some maple as they get done.













PICT1412.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 30, 2014






Here they are when the pellets finished up. You can easily see the salt & sugars coming out just as they should. They are coming along perfect  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I forgot to put these pics up last night too.













PICT1410.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 30, 2014






Here are 2 of the other deer rears - the third wouldn't fit so I broke out my mini brine bucket.













PICT1409.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 30, 2014






Here is the 3rd extra deer rear ready for brine.













PICT1411.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 30, 2014






All ready to go in the fridge to cure. I would have used a larger bucket to hold them all but I have bellies in one & another project in the other so these will do.

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok 2 of the pieces of deer rear are done & cooling - the last one is still in the smoker.













PICT1413.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 30, 2014






Here they are just out of the smoker. They look & smell great


----------



## foamheart (Mar 30, 2014)

That's just sounds wrong, Deer Rear... LOOKs and SMELLs  great.......  Only in SMF would a statement like that be heard.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 30, 2014)

You need to get your rear in gear and slice one of those rears. It been over 3 hours, I need to get up out of this chair pretty soon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

Not to disagree with Todd, because I'm waiting to see too, however I would wait at least 2 days on the Dried Beef, just like Bacon.

Bear


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> That's just sounds wrong, Deer Rear... LOOKs and SMELLs  great.......  Only in SMF would a statement like that be heard.


Very true Foam - very true


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> You need to get your rear in gear and slice one of those rears. It been over 3 hours, I need to get up out of this chair pretty soon!


I'm definitely gonna sample one shortly - in my mind I can justify testing one since I have 3 of them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver said:


> Not to disagree with Todd, because I'm waiting to see too, however I would wait at least 2 days on the Dried Beef, just like Bacon.
> 
> Bear


Since I have 3 pieces I'm gonna go ahead & sample one of them - the other 2 will wait in the fridge for sure though...


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

Forgot to mention that this isn't dried beef - it's dried venison - good stuff


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Forgot to mention that this isn't dried beef - it's dried venison - good stuff


I call it Dried Beef by habit, because all of the PA Dutch Butcher shops around here call it "Venison Dried Beef", and this is probably the area where it is most popular. Dried Venison in this area is something else---Kinda like Venison Jerky. However you're making it, so you can call it what you want.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

The last piece is out of the smoker now.













PICT1416.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 30, 2014






Here it is just after coming out.













PICT1417.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 30, 2014






& I couldn't wait any longer so I sampled the smallest piece so...  Here you go Todd!  & sorry Bear but I had to  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It tastes great! Spot on for what I was going for & it's only gonna get better after a few days


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 30, 2014)

Man that looks great! Nice touch with the Maple flavor!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks great.   Now send me my sample.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Man that looks great! Nice touch with the Maple flavor!


Thanks Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I like how the maple gives a bit of sweetness & it goes good very with this...


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great. Now send me my sample.


Are you going to the auction Wednesday?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2014)

No.    I work a full time job.   Is that close to you?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

It takes me about an hour to get there from my place. I am debating whether to take some hay there. You had said you go there often so I figured I would ask & if you happened to be going & I took hay I was gonna bring you a sample lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks great!!! I hope to get some venison this year!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks very good SB !!  Thumbs Up


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great!!! I hope to get some venison this year!


Thanks Case  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You have mule deer out your way too don't you?


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks very good SB !!


Thanks Justin  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm happy with this round


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 31, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks Case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we have mule deer and White tail also. The hunts that I like to do have become hard to get anymore, unless you have lots of preference points.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes we have mule deer and White tail also. The hunts that I like to do have become hard to get anymore, unless you have lots of preference points.


Case,

What is a Preference point?

Bear


----------



## smoking b (Apr 4, 2014)

Hopefully tonight I will be able to start on the pastrami that Foam wants to see


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## smoking b (Apr 14, 2014)

Finally some updates. For the pastrami I soaked it for a bit then gave it a nice coating of garlic, onion, coriander, a little bit of ground clove & a black pepper.













PICT0002.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 14, 2014






Here it is right after.













PICT0003.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 14, 2014






Once I got it coated I wrapped it in saran wrap & put it in the fridge.













PICT0004.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 14, 2014






Here are some more pieces ready to go in for dried venison. The one in the bag is for the ham that Todd wanted to see. It had some garlic, onion & a bit of pineapple added to its brine...













PICT0005.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 14, 2014






Here are the other pieces just put in the smoker.

Updates to follow...


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 14, 2014)

It all looks so amazing!!! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Case,
> 
> What is a Preference point?
> 
> Bear


Bear 

Anytime you apply for a lottery or draw area to hunt in and dont get picked you recieve a preferance point.If a area gets 100 passes for hunters the top 100 hunters with the most preferance points get to hunt the rest get a point for next time.Once you are selected if you tag out or not you lose your points and can start over.Some areas depending on the game tag can take up to 10 years to get a tag in.

Dan


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 14, 2014)

Smoking B

Very nice deer meat you did it proud.I was raised on Deer and Elk I wish my mom would of had internet back then to learn some better and differant ways to cook it hahahahhaha

Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Bear
> 
> Anytime you apply for a lottery or draw area to hunt in and dont get picked you recieve a preferance point.If a area gets 100 passes for hunters the top 100 hunters with the most preferance points get to hunt the rest get a point for next time.Once you are selected if you tag out or not you lose your points and can start over.Some areas depending on the game tag can take up to 10 years to get a tag in.
> 
> Dan


OK----That might be the way we do Elk. Anybody in PA can shoot a deer in any area (except in cities), in some places I guess up to about 5 Deer (which I think is Stupid!!). PA has millions of acres of "State Game Lands" set aside for hunting.

Thanks for the reply,

Bear

Sorry about the Hijack, Jeremy----I just had to find out what this "Preference Point" thing was.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 14, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> OK----That might be the way we do Elk. Anybody in PA can shoot a deer in any area (except in cities), in some places I guess up to about 5 Deer (which I think is Stupid!!). PA has millions of acres of "State Game Lands" set aside for hunting.
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> ...


No problem man - I was curious too...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 15, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> It all looks so amazing!!! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Things are all coming along nicely so far...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 15, 2014)

I forgot to post this. I finished up the dried venison through the night & this morning.













PICT0018.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 15, 2014






Here it is right out of the smoker this morning. It will get one last rest in the fridge & I will slice it tomorrow.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

I got the dried venison sliced today. I put it in the freezer for a bit to stiffen up & got out the trusty Hobart.













PICT0072.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






The pieces look tiny on it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0073.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






I ended up with this













PICT0075.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






& this.













PICT0078.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Nice little pile of dried venison  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0079.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






I'll keep some of the dried venison to eat right away & vac seal the rest...


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2014)

That really looks good .....its so red.....


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

Man that looks great.

What model is that slicer.

Mine is a 1612, looks just like it.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> That really looks good .....its so red.....


Thanks Foam  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   it turned out great in my opinion - color, texture, taste & aroma are all spot on & I ended up with just shy of 6 1/2 lbs. of dried venison


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks great.
> 
> What model is that slicer.
> 
> Mine is a 1612, looks just like it.


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm happy with the way it turned out.

The slicer I have is a 1712













my slicer.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






I really like it


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

Hobart will slice through frozen meat with ease.   Yours must be newer.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Hobart will slice through frozen meat with ease. Yours must be newer.


Yeah nothing seems to faze it at all & the automatic feature is really handy too - I use that more than I thought I would...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

Ah, mine is all manual.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Ah, mine is all manual.


Ok that must be the difference then. When I was wheeling & dealing on mine I checked on parts availability & I remember the 1612 & 1712 were always listed together...


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok now THOSE shots look out of this world!

I could eat the whole plate!!!

So delicious looking!

You're quite the master of food! Keep on!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks Great "B" !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You done good!!

I love that stuff----Been eating Venison Dried Beef for over 50 years now----So nice to be able to smoke our own!!!

Bear


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 17, 2014)

Excuse my stupidity but what is dried beef ? What do you use it for ?

When I was a kid if my mom had things to do at school or church she would cook chipped beef and gravy over toast or biscuits.Not what my dad called it but is this kind of the same thing ?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Excuse my stupidity but what is dried beef ? What do you use it for ?
> 
> When I was a kid if my mom had things to do at school or church she would cook chipped beef and gravy over toast or biscuits.Not what my dad called it but is this kind of the same thing ?
> 
> ...


Same thing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Excuse my stupidity but what is dried beef ? What do you use it for ?
> 
> When I was a kid if my mom had things to do at school or church she would cook chipped beef and gravy over toast or biscuits.Not what my dad called it but is this kind of the same thing ?
> 
> ...


Yes--In Beef or Venison---Also awesome for cold sammies & for just snacking. Expensive to buy, but cheap to make if you get your Deer Free (more or Less).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The name your Dad used was actually for ground beef  & gravy on toast (Army Style).

Bear


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Ok now THOSE shots look out of this world!
> 
> I could eat the whole plate!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Leah  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I already ate close to a pound of the dried venison  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great "B" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It won't be long till I have to make more. I've been making my own dried venison for a while now & I like it that way.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Excuse my stupidity but what is dried beef ? What do you use it for ?
> 
> When I was a kid if my mom had things to do at school or church she would cook chipped beef and gravy over toast or biscuits.Not what my dad called it but is this kind of the same thing ?
> 
> ...


LOL..... we all learned a different name for it in the service........ROFLMAO


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> LOL..... we all learned a different name for it in the service........ROFLMAO


When my dad was in the army they called it sh!t on a shingle...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> When my dad was in the army they called it sh!t on a shingle...


When I was in Vietnam, they used Ground Beef for SOS, I believe because Dried Beef got too expensive. The Ground Beef change started well before Vietnam too.

Bear


----------



## deansomers (Apr 17, 2014)

Dried venison 2! Woo that looks super great!!


----------



## paulyetter (Apr 17, 2014)

That is some tasty looking dried venison you made Smoking B  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   There are places around here that advertise their venison processing around hunting season & dried venison on their price lists is always expensive to have made. If I get a deer this year I will try making some dried venison out of it. I like your method. May I message you if need be?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> Dried venison 2! Woo that looks super great!!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






paulyetter said:


> That is some tasty looking dried venison you made Smoking B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's easy & cheap to make at home. Feel free to PM me anytime - I'll be glad to help


----------



## paulyetter (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you Smoking B for the kind offer.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> Thank you Smoking B for the kind offer.


You're quite welcome


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Forgot to post this...

I put the pastrami in for Foam this morning.













PICT0102.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






I gave it some oak to breathe in...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

PICT0105.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






& here was the venison pastrami right out of the smoker when I was wrapping it for a rest...


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen the garage needs painting, the ladders, brushes & Paint are in the garage.


Smoking B said:


> PICT0105.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is pretty!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Listen the garage needs painting, the ladders, brushes & Paint are in the garage.
> 
> Sure is pretty!


Ha!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Foam  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yup it looks good. I just had some - mighty tasty too!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok it was time to test out the deerstrami...













PICT0142.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






I cut off a small piece to sample.













PICT0143.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






Nice color to it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0144.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






Different angle.













PICT0145.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






I saved the rest of this...













PICT0148.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






I started steaming the test piece













PICT0149.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






on the stove...













PICT0150.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






& here it is just out of the steamer.













PICT0151.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






I sliced some off really thin to try.













PICT0152.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014





  

This had perfect texture & absolutely great flavor!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

This deerstrami was a definite winner!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2014)

Man that looks awesome.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish I could do that! Its beautiful !!!

Really well done. And you make everything look so easy.

Exceptional!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks awesome.


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It turned out great.


Foamheart said:


> I wish I could do that! Its beautiful !!!
> 
> Really well done. And you make everything look so easy.
> 
> Exceptional!


Thanks Foam  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I wish you were a little closer - I'd bring you some   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    The main reason I made the deerstrami was because you wanted to see it so I'm glad you like how it turned out


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay I see that this stuff has been finished for 7 days! I just checked my mailbox and still no samples????? Geezzzzz! 

Looks great Jeremy! I might get to hunt deer this year, got my infers crossed!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay I see that this stuff has been finished for 7 days! I just checked my mailbox and still no samples????? Geezzzzz!
> 
> Looks great Jeremy! I might get to hunt deer this year, got my infers crossed!


Thanks Case  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You might wanna put a trail cam up to see who's been raiding your mailbox for samples  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you get some nice deer come your way this year


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 21, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> LOL..... we all learned a different name for it in the service........ROFLMAO


SOS


----------

